# Fenbendazole?



## Hollister84 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase fenbendazole (not panacur or safe gaurd brands...they are way too expensive)? I used to buy pure fenbendazole from Jehmco but everything they have now is expired and fishchemical.com only sells it by the kilo which is way way way more than I need.


----------

